# Hypertension and weightlifting



## Stickboy (Feb 17, 2002)

I just read an article in a magazine about hypertension (High blood pressure), and decided to search around on the web for more info (High BP runs in my family).  Some of the older articles say weightlifting elevates it, while the newer research shows weightlifting can actually lower it (with a proper diet, etc.).

I had never really thought about it, but now the articles have me curious.  I'm gonna run it by my doc when I see him and see what his opinion is.

Just curious if anyone here is on BP medicine and if so, were you told anything by your doctor?  My dad said he was thinking about getting some weights and he has High BP (he's on BP medicine, but not sure what kind.  I think it's a duretic and a ACE inhibitor.)

(I don't want to pry into peoples medical problems, just curious as I am in a "at risk" category for this disease since it runs in my family).

Thanks for any inputs.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2002)

Training w/ Hypertension....

*Endurance training may reduce systolic and diastolic blook pressure an average of 10mmHg in individuals w/ mild hypertention (140-180 over 90-105) The ACSM recommends aerobic activities 3-5 days a week for 20 to 60 min a day at 40-70% of VO2 max. 

*They also state resistance training is safe to include for hypertensive patients. It's been found that circuit weight training is the safest mode for hypertensive people. Circuit weight training is defined as lifting a weight equal to 40-60% of 1-RM for 10-20 reps in a 30-60 second period. After a rest of 15 to 45 second, the lifter moves to the next exercise. Usually 8-12 exercises are included in the circuit and the circuit may be repeated 2 or 3 times a session.

*General Guidelines for a CWT program*

Select 8-12 exercises to get a well-balanced program

Establish a conservative 1-RM in each exercise or a 10-RM on 3-4 key exercises

Use 40-60% of 1-RM

Do 10-20 reps in 30-40 sec

Do 2 or 3 sets of each exercise in a circuit patterns.

Begin w/ a 45 sec rest between sets and gradually reduce to 15-30 sec

Train 2-3 days a week

Machine weights are preferable

Perceived exertion during the circuit should be 12-14

Avoid straining, heavy lifting and the Valsalva Maneuver

_
Ace Inhibitors = no effect on exercise capacity

Beta blockers = decrease exercise capacity by 10%

calcium blockers = no effect on exercise capacity

diuretics = may decrease exercise capacity or have no effect

Alpha blokers = no effect on exercise capacity_


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2002)

I do not have hyper tension, but common sense would tell me that following a "bodybuilding lifestyle" (weight training & eating healthy) could only help this problem, not make it worse.


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 17, 2002)

Well, to be honest, I didn't see how ANY exercise would be bad for hypertension, but after talking to my dad, and he mentioned he was thinking about weight training, my first thought was great - go for it.  (I was thinking the same line you were prince, just after reading an article and searching on the web for more info, I was shocked to find some info on warning against it, but the articles didn't say wether their test subjects were being medicated).  

So far so good for me.  Allergies are my problem, and I get a yearly physical but I still read up on HBP occasionally if I run across "new findings".

I think he's just planning on swinging dumbells, to tone his muscles up a bit.   

Thanks for that info W8lifter.  He kinda indicated he wanted me to set up a program for him, even though I told him I am an expert by NO MEANS.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2002)

He should really see his doctor first if he hasn't exercised in a while.

The thing w/ exercising w/ high blood pressure is exertion. If you think back to your last weight workout....how many times did you hold your breath for a half a second to get the correct amt of abdominal pressure....almost everyone if they are working intensely, will breath in on the eccentric, hold their breath at the sticking point and exhale through the concentric.....this will increase your blood pressure slightly...which in most cases will not affect a person...unless they already have high blood pressure, are medicated, etc.

Exercise w/ high BP is good, you just have to do it right and understand that you have a condition and can't just hap-hazardly throw the weights around and expect to become healthier.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 6, 2008)

hi just joined this forum whats the latest on weight lifting for a 43 yr old male with borderline hypertension at 140/90.does weight training help.andy


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 6, 2008)

Weight training, a healthy diet and cardio should help. Not my area of expertise though.


----------

